# Mayonnaise Alpaca Lips



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Took me a minute…..LOL very good stuff


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

this might be a

incannaise alpaca 
the mayan lived in a flat tropical land

cute lips however


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

